# What's the best ROTT CC you can buy right now?



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

So I am looking to finally start buying some cc but while I would like to get some great cc to keep and age I would also like to get my hands on some that are great ROTT. 
Since I am relatively new to cc and the research is killing me and time consuming, I figured why not pose the question to my botl and get some quick opinions. Any help would be appreciated. So what brand cc cigar is tasting pretty darn good ROTT?


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

Interested as well since I have had a lot and haven't found any ROTT. The boxes that you get that may have over a year of rest on them are ok but most CC's I've had need more rest. (monte 2, psd4, BBF, Siglos, Vega Robaina Famosas, etc)


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

The smaller cigars Party shorts-SCdLH principes are 2 that smoke well young..


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Some of the cigars that are smoking well ROTT
Party PSD4, Short
Boli, PC
Upmann Corona Major, Epicures, #2
VR Unicos, yes I said Unicos
Hoyo EPI 2
San Cristobal El Principe


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

Check out the Petite coronas of the various marcas, tend to be good ROTT and give u a good idea of the flavour profile of the Marca.


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

Ok let me add to the original question, If the smaller sizes are good ROTT, then how long before they hit their peak as compared to the larger cigars?


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

chris1360 said:


> Ok let me add to the original question, If the smaller sizes are good ROTT, then how long before they hit their peak as compared to the larger cigars?


ya...what he said.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

chris1360 said:


> Ok let me add to the original question, If the smaller sizes are good ROTT, then how long before they hit their peak as compared to the larger cigars?


Not all small rg's smoke well rott...it is just that many come along a little faster than the larger rg's
While "peak" is personal preference, I have never anything close to peak for 4 yrs.
Actually, I have had my best experience between 6-10 yrs.
Until recently, most cc's were unsmokable with less than 2 yrs


----------



## apexking (Dec 3, 2011)

Trini reys
R&j mille
Boli rc

All ar great for me after a short nap.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> Some of the cigars that are smoking well ROTT
> Party PSD4, Short
> Boli, PC
> Upmann Corona Major, Epicures, #2
> ...


In Al's list, I think the first three are smoking exceptionally well. And for most of us, ROTT is after they stabilize in our humidors for a month or two (depending on rg).

I can also agree with some posts further up that not all small rg smoke well without years. Por Larranaga pc's are ones that take a couple years.


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

So my best bet is to buy up a lot of boxes, bury them in the tupperdor for ageing, and smoke one every 6 months or so to see how they are coming along. Then in 4-10 years I can smoke all I want.... which means in 3-5 years I will need to stock up on more boxes so that when my last round is about ending from 5-10years of age, i will have more reaching their peak in 10-15 years?

I said to myself "poor wallet"... wallet said "hell yeah"!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

chris1360 said:


> So my best bet is to buy up a lot of boxes, bury them in the tupperdor for ageing, and smoke one every 6 months or so to see how they are coming along. Then in 4-10 years I can smoke all I want.... which means in 3-5 years I will need to stock up on more boxes so that when my last round is about ending from 5-10years of age, i will have more reaching their peak in 10-15 years?
> 
> I said to myself "poor wallet"... wallet said "hell yeah"!


Not all cc's will age that long. I've got some Hoyo Des Dieux dated '03 that hardly have any flavor and is more like smoking air.

Not to say you can't go the route you mentioned but some cc's are going to lose their 'wow' factor sooner than others. And some will, as Al puts it, have the legs to go a long, long time.


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

chris1360 said:


> So my best bet is to buy up a lot of boxes, bury them in the tupperdor for ageing, and smoke one every 6 months or so to see how they are coming along. Then in 4-10 years I can smoke all I want.... which means in 3-5 years I will need to stock up on more boxes so that when my last round is about ending from 5-10years of age, i will have more reaching their peak in 10-15 years?
> 
> I said to myself "poor wallet"... wallet said "hell yeah"!


Your palate and tastes will change over time-i would only go 'deep' on Boli's-Cohiba-Partagas-for now,if you enjoy any of those marcas,When you figure out what you want in your rotation,then buy as much as you can afford as quickly as you can,but be responable doing it.Eventually you will be rewarded in buying fewer boxes each year just to restock your rotation.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

chris

aging cigars changes them(i always hesitate to use the words "improve" or '"get better")if you like what they changes are...then go ahead and age your cigars.

it is an inexact science to say the least...the fun is in the learning and trying to guess what will happen to your cigars.
over the years...some of the things i have learned...

this i published at cA recently and really didnt realize just how important it was untill after i posted it...

5packs...age faster than
dress boxes...age faster than
slb's(cabs)...age faster than
varnished boxes...age faster than
tinfoil wrapped bundles...and so on(somewhere tubos are in here...i just have too little experience with them to guess)

a lot of cigars INCREASE in strength as they age...for the first 10 years anyhow...robaina and allones are good examples of cigars that do this.

full boxes(as opposed to boxes of 24 of 25 or whatever)are the way to go...what i mean by this(it seems simple to me but others may disagree)is once a box is open the cigars age differently and faster(i believe)...which sort of takes me out of the "try one every 6 months til they are ready" camp...instead...i like to buy 4 or 6 boxes...open(and smoke)a box at 5 years...then 10 years...and so on untill i think that year is ready.

this i believe above all other aging techniques...leave them as un-disturbed as possible...i have cigars that are 15 years old with the seals still intact(some(many)will dissagree with this practice but its "what i do").
even some of my opened/inspected boxes...i have looked at(maybe)3 or 4 times in a decade.
try not to peek too often...closed nailed shut boxes age best...i believe.
along the same lines...i dont leave the lids ajar(some people use a dime to keep the lids open a bit).

for what its worth...i believe...about '89 to about '93 are the best years to be smoking just now. 

not an aging Technique per se but also most important...for me not everyone...buy more than you smoke...i typically buy 4 times as many cigars as i smoke in a given year.

hope at least a bit of this helps
derrek


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

meatcake said:


> So I am looking to finally start buying some cc but while I would like to get some great cc to keep and age I would also like to get my hands on some that are great ROTT.
> Since I am relatively new to cc and the research is killing me and time consuming, I figured why not pose the question to my botl and get some quick opinions. Any help would be appreciated. So what brand cc cigar is tasting pretty darn good ROTT?


Knowing nothing about your likes and dislikes. Full Body Med Body or Mild cigar smoker this is a difficult question to answer.
For me personally all cigars post 2009 are exquisite ROTT. But i am the guy who is pulling the cigar out of the rollers hand and lighting it up before he starts to roll another! I am a Full Body guy so Bolivar Monticristo Partagas Vegas Robaina, Cohiba get the call 9-times out of 10!


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

Lots of good info guys. I have alot to think about!


----------



## jmj_203 (Mar 16, 2011)

I totally agree wth the recommendation of buying MORE! than you smoke. Thats what I do, and depending on how much you want to spend it may be slow or it may be fast but you will have a GROWING collection at all times. I just started the slide over here, on my 3rd box of CC's. Hopefully in 2 years I have 20 or so boxes slowly aging. Now if my wife could just understand this simple truth of why I need to buy now, in bulk, ahead of time, rather than slowly over the next 10 years. Why can't women get it?


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

I had a psd4 ROTT and it was really nice. As Al mentioned the smaller rg's do need their time. I got some siglo 1s before the new year and ROTT I wasn't impressed. Fired one up last week and the cigar really developedc from my notes on them in december..... So will let these wait out some more. Kinda like charcoal grilling... It takes longer but the final product is incredible


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Boli PCs or San Cristobal El Principe


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

This is perfect timing I just came up to Vancouver for a week to visit my girlfriend and when my plane arrived I seemed to have access, perfect timing I'm going to a lounge today so this will be good as per what I should smoke/buy for the rest of my trip


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Had a '12 RASS that was good. Had a '11 RASS that was better but only because it's been resting longer, imo.


----------

